# Is this a new piranha kind



## fatihcar (Apr 6, 2004)

I got this from my supplier, i really dont know what it is. He says a new type.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Caribe ? but really small with no humeral spot ..


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

cariba dont' have red eyes

looks like a redbelly


----------



## Rocco (Dec 18, 2004)

Its about as new to piranhas as the right brothers are to airplanes.

P.Nattereri


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

P. Natt


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yup, that's a Redbelly - a splendid specimen at that









Local varieties of Reds can vary in color, pattern and appearance. As most Reds in the hobby are captive-bred, wild specimen, especially from regions that are rarely harvested, can look a bit outlandish compared to your average tankraised Redbelly.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Rocco Posted Today, 10:34 AM
> Its about as new to piranhas as the right brothers are to airplanes.
> 
> P.Nattereri


right brothers = Wright Brothers.









But you are R-I-G-H-T. P. nattereri.


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

thats a nice P.Natt :nod:


----------



## Rocco (Dec 18, 2004)

hastatus said:


> > Rocco Posted Today, 10:34 AM
> > Its about as new to piranhas as the right brothers are to airplanes.
> >
> > P.Nattereri
> ...


oh geez i feel dumb


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

what makes him thing natts are a new type of p's ???


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

ur supplier is probably just encouraging you to buy it. stupid sale methods...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't think the supplier thinks Natts are a new type of piranha: I think he thought this could be a new type of piranha, and not one of the three known Pygo-species.
And as far as his motives: you assume all you want, but you won't get any further than unfounded allegations...

Anyways, ID complete, so:

*_Topic Closed_*


----------

